# Holdback straps proper placement



## Specialk (Aug 25, 2016)

How do you determine where to wrap the holdback straps on the shafts? They keep pulling my breaching either forward or back so it doesn't lay flat.


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 25, 2016)

All of the carts I've used have footman's loops and the holdback straps wrap through there. You will most likely need to add some so that the straps stay put when you hook them

Do you have a picture of cart shafts?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2016)

My leather breeching straps never seemed to slip. Do you have wooden shafts? If you have metal, you probably couldn't keep them from slipping.

I did get holdbacks, though, as it was a time saver since I didn't have to wrap. Don't remember what company I ordered them from. We painted them black.


----------



## jventresca (Aug 31, 2016)

In order for breeching to work you need some kind of footman's loop, whether your shafts are wooden or metal. If you get your cart from a reputable carriage maker they should have set the footman's loop in a good place for the size of your horse. If you have to place the footman's loop yourself remember the holdback strap should be reaching forward towards the footman's loop so that the horse can "sit" in the breeching to hold the cart back either downhill or reining back.




In the above photo C is the tug stop and D is the footman's loop.







These photos show how to attach the holdback straps for carriage driving.

I used to have a "how to" harness page on my website. These photos are from that.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 1, 2016)

Jaye, thank you! I so miss your harness 101 section of your website! I sent people to it many times. The info there was clear and concise.


----------



## jventresca (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks, Peggy P. It's always nice to hear that site was of use.

We learned an alternate way of attaching the hold back strap from Lisa Singer. Lisa drives pairs of horses and represented the USA in World Driving competitions many times. She was also Suzy Stafford's mentor. She encouraged CDE drivers to use this method because in case of an accident the buckle would have less strain on it, making it easier to unbuckle.


----------



## dalvers63 (Sep 7, 2016)

jventresca said:


> Thanks, Peggy P. It's always nice to hear that site was of use.
> 
> We learned an alternate way of attaching the hold back strap from Lisa Singer. Lisa drives pairs of horses and represented the USA in World Driving competitions many times. She was also Suzy Stafford's mentor. She encouraged CDE drivers to use this method because in case of an accident the buckle would have less strain on it, making it easier to unbuckle.


Looking at the pictures it appears you go through the footman's loop, around the shaft, then back through the loop to the buckle? I like that because it also is easy to undo quickly if needed.

Let me know if I didn't see it correctly!


----------



## jventresca (Sep 8, 2016)

Look at Picture 3. You put the strap in front of the footman's loop, around the shaft, then through the footman's loop (right side up). Then buckle it.

I find it much easier to do. At Pleasure Shows I've heard "Oh, you attach your breeching the Lisa Singer way," or "You must drive CDEs". If I'm showing at an upscale Pleasure Show I make sure to fasten my breeching the "old" way.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 10, 2016)

I'll have to try the "Lisa Singer" way. Looks quick and easy.

On a side note, Lisa drove my home trained mini for a short bit at the National Drive years ago, and told me I did a good job! Proud mom !


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 19, 2016)

dalvers63 said:


> All of the carts I've used have footman's loops and the holdback straps wrap through there. You will most likely need to add some so that the straps stay put when you hook them
> 
> Do you have a picture of cart shafts?


This^^

My sulky didn't have any type of footman's loop on the shafts so hubby and I picked some up at the auto parts store. I think it was $4 for a two pack. We bolted them on and were good to go. You always wrap around the shaft in front of the footman's loop (someone correct me if I'm wrong) not just through the loop. It is a lot stronger this way so all of the weight is not pulling directly on the footman's loop.


----------

